# Kodiak Special Deluxe



## cedar1 (Aug 12, 2006)

I have a Fred Bear, Kodiak Special Deluxe, left handed. I've read that this bow is very rare and desirable. Can anyone tell me more? Maybe approx. value? It's 68" and in decent shape. Thank You, Cedar1


----------



## deant (Jan 8, 2007)

I have both a kodiak special deluxe and a kodiak deluxe(recurves) I believe they were made a few years starting in 1959. (copper coin late 59 early 60 silver coin 60 on)They had problems with them because of the clear glass and delaminating.
I have watched them on ebay the prices vary alot. Condition amo lenght poundage and other things I am sure. I have seen them over $500 and under $200. Being left handed makes it and even harder call. They are not known as a shooter but as a collector bow. The kodiak deluxe goes for a bit more you see less of them. Price mainly goes on if you have what a couple of guys need for thier collection and they bid it out. The bigger dollar bear bow at the time is the 1959 kodiak it seems. 60s to 62s go high also some for huge bucks like a maple window 59 or a purple heart window 61 kodiak. Ive seen over $1800 for them.
Dean


----------



## cedar1 (Aug 12, 2006)

*bow*

Thanks you've helped. I did find out they were made only one year, 1960


----------

